# CECT N82 Windows CE OS Tri-band Smart PDA Phone



## acer_charlie

CECT N82 Windows CE OS Tri-band Smart PDA Phone
After weeks of searching for software update,I have finally found him on this site http://www.wiz4tech.com/spec/N82.html but then a problem occurred. Downloading is extremely slow even with dsl. Impossible with browser,and 2,5 h. downloading of 35 Mb with orbit downloader. I think that is because of location. I am in Europe,and the file is in Asia. Finally after download,a second problem occurred. File is broken (because of slow downloading again,I think)
My question for You,kind people: Could someone try to download latest english software update (N82 Update software os 101ui378 English) from site written above in the post,and put him on megaupload or rapidshare? I would really appreciate that. Thnx!


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

File sent to megaupload (European server, port 80, no password)

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IFSJPU4Y*

File name: software_R2en.rar (33.17mb)

File description: N82 Update software os 101ui378 English

File scanned for malware and opened to verify contents. No problems found. The rar contains 2 files, EBOOT_SJ.nb0 and KN_SJ.nb0


----------



## acer_charlie

Thank you very much! I will try to keep this link active as long as I can for other users of this phone.

Thanks again!


----------



## koala

You're welcome :smile:

I'll leave it up for the full 90 days, which is Megaupload's default.


----------



## fence78

koala said:


> You're welcome :smile:
> 
> I'll leave it up for the full 90 days, which is Megaupload's default.


HELLO KOALA

I HAVE ONE PROBLEM. I DOWNLOADED YOU FILES, BUT THE FILE NK_SJ.NB0 IS DAMAGED.CAN YOU SEND THE FILE WITHOUT DAMAGE OR WHAT CAN I DO? THANK YOU VERY MUCH.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif


----------



## dm01

Try downloading the files again. Sometimes downloads go bad. If you are using a download manager, do not pause or stop the download at any time. Megaupload does not like this, and the data gets scrambulated.


----------



## acer_charlie

fence78 said:


> HELLO KOALA
> 
> I HAVE ONE PROBLEM. I DOWNLOADED YOU FILES, BUT THE FILE NK_SJ.NB0 IS DAMAGED.CAN YOU SEND THE FILE WITHOUT DAMAGE OR WHAT CAN I DO? THANK YOU VERY MUCH.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif


hello fence78

what do you think of this phone? It isnt worth my investment. This phone simply need to be rebuilt from the beginning.


----------



## fence78

dm01 said:


> Try downloading the files again. Sometimes downloads go bad. If you are using a download manager, do not pause or stop the download at any time. Megaupload does not like this, and the data gets scrambulated.


 
I will try again, as I tried a couple of times.	
I do the download with Flahget.


----------



## fence78

fence78 said:


> I will try again, as I tried a couple of times.
> I do the download with Flahget.


I can not,I have tried many times. When I finish downloading the update when I open the folder and paste files nk_sj.nb0 and eboot_sj.nb0 on my smartphone (storage card), I get an error of CRC in the file nk_sj.nb0 is damage.What can I do?. Did you miss someone so?


----------



## acer_charlie

fence78 said:


> I can not,I have tried many times. When I finish downloading the update when I open the folder and paste files nk_sj.nb0 and eboot_sj.nb0 on my smartphone (storage card), I get an error of CRC in the file nk_sj.nb0 is damage.What can I do?. Did you miss someone so?


Try to extract files with 7-Zip manager.


----------



## fence78

acer_charlie said:


> Try to extract files with 7-Zip manager.


I have tried but I get the same error.
I've seen that in the discharge all goes well, but in the end, losing several times the connection and it takes more,can be of that?.


----------



## acer_charlie

fence78 said:


> I have tried but I get the same error.
> I've seen that in the discharge all goes well, but in the end, losing several times the connection and it takes more,can be of that?.


Do not bother your self with this update,nothing useful from him anyway. Believe me I have try it.
As I can see,the new update is submitted on the page above mentioned. I will try that one,if it is possible to download.


----------



## acer_charlie

Downloaded and extracted with out any problems. Good luck!


----------



## ArtemisDj

Hello! 
You could put the new update of smart N82 on MEGAUPLOAD. 
http://www.wiz4tech.com/spec/N82.html
Thank you. ray:ray:ray:


----------



## igsabino

hi people!

I also bought this bad dumb phone in China...
Have you tried to upgrade this phone with windows mobile 6.1?

Anybody knows how to flash the rom?

Thanks
Igor


----------



## ryden13

I have bought this phone too and I have some problems...

What kind of software can I install? I have tried with Pocket PC software, Smart phone software, windows mobile software, windows ce software and always there are erros. Only 2 multiplataform software works done (CEdit and Jewis Calendar)

The Outlook installed don´t run. What can I do?

Have somebody installed other OS? 

Please help me!!! Thanks!!

(Sorry for my english, I´m from Spain)


----------



## wetvidz

there is a newer update again 8-jan-09, but it still downloads very slow and in the end fails to extract the NK_SJ.NB0
i have sent an email to the people on the wiztech site, informing them of this.

i think this phone has alot of potential. maybe if windows mobile were put on it, which should be possible since WinMobile is CE with mobile extentions.
but we need these updates to work, otherwise no one can open them and use them to create a winmobile rom.


----------



## juto

Hello: I have this phone for about 6 mounths now works good ,not to many programos can be installed.I downloaded the latest firmrare and installed it ,when chaned to english alot of programs that where in English are now in Chinese like control panel, Iexplorer media player .
I think thay forgot to translate these programs.It comes with a few
new settings like profiles and a cople more ,o and the calendar is in Chinese to.Hope some one with skills can make or modify the firmware
so to have win moblie or Android. would be grate.


----------



## wetvidz

juto, you say you installed the latest update. was it version '475R1'?
if so, could you either extract and then put the files in a .zip file and then upload it to rapidshare or megaupload. or if the rar works properly then upload that.
it would be real good if you could do this because lots of people want these updates but they download extreamly slow and end up being corrupt when we go to extract them.

cheers.


----------



## juto

Hello: heres the link.

http://rapidshare.com/files/186047477/small_os115ui475_R1.rar.html


----------



## wetvidz

thanks juto. your upload came down nice and fast and extracted perfectly. ironicly i also received an email back from someone at wiz4tech telling me to try downloading the newer version (ver. 499) but again, it took over an hour to download and still ended up failing to extract. also they seem to have taken version 475 off the site now.
i am guessing that maybe where you are makes a difference. maybe the file gets corrupted because its downloading too slowly.


----------



## juto

Here you go the latest Firmware 

http://rapidshare.com/files/187403444/small_os116ui499_R2.rar.html

It's Very good, Now Have Video Recording,voice recording and
a cuple other things.

Glad i can Help...:grin:


----------



## wetvidz

ray: Thank you very much again juto. you seem to be one of the few people that can actually download these updates so that they extract properly :smile:

this update does alot of good things. one that i have just discovered is that now browsing the internet, say.. google... the phone is able to access the mobile version of the site which it wasnt able to before.

makes it much easyer to use some pages because they are designed for windows moble  im sure there are many other good things in this update to be discovered.

thanx again

Ben


----------



## wetvidz

new update for this phone Version 529 out since 15-2-09, downloaded and extracted fine.. which is a first for me because i usually haveto get someone else to download it and put it on rapidshare 

havnt installed yet tho.. if there is anything cool i might post again.


----------



## pocampo

Hola: Alguien que haya realizado el "update" que hable español, para que me cuente como lo realízó. Si ahora puede instalar otros sotware y no le indica error, etc.

Desde ya muchas gracias

POD


----------



## pocampo

I have unloaded update "529R2", but I have not been able to realise the changes by the following errors: I have bought 2 tarjedas SD of 4 GB and load file EBoot_SJ.nb0 and KK_SJ.nb0, when following the instructions indicates error to me "can not find sn/mmc card".
I have placed the original SD and have load the EBoot_SJ.nb0 file, now does not indicate error to me, but the control says: NBoot: Not found, Eboot: Not found and " update process is failed."
How I can solve these problems?, which are tajetas SD that I must buy?, or only I must give the suitable format them. Please to explain. 

Regard Patricio Ocampo


----------



## sevarozh

Plz reload this firmware or new vtrsion. I can't load from this site http://www.wiz4tech.com/spec/N82.html
Danke!


----------



## koala

There must be a problem with the site. I can't download it using Firefox, IE, Opera, Chrome or FlashGet. Send them an email.


----------



## sevarozh

Oh, thank you for momental answer! I try to connect them by email. Sorry for my "russian" english


----------



## jovanovb

Hello to everyone, I am new in this thread, but according to discussion it seems that I can help with my experience. I and my friends have bought these phones, and so far I am successfully updating phones up to the version of software 557R2, multilingual and additional software for “T” card for the same version of firmware. In the beginning I had same problems with downloading the files, but not so far. I think that you should consider page coding in browser to be for Chinese language and that will solve the problem. Also Wiz4tech is not the origin for software download; you should use http://www.tct.hk/en/services.html or their Chinese site, with translation. I will be glad to answer to anyone interested in software upgrades for this phone. Personally I find it interesting as a Win CE platform and for experiments in designing related software, and on Chinese site you can find forums related to this phone but still not in English language.


----------



## cesareks

I also have this phone and I have some problems with it. Aplication PhoneUI is trying to synchronize data. During synchronization there is some problem and this aplication shows fatal error exception, it shuts down and it can't be used. How to solve this problem? Please help !!!


----------



## jovanovb

First, have you been downloading the newest N82 instruction: http://www.wince.hk/soft/UploadFile/2009-02/Quick Guide of PDA Phone Eng 20090603.pdf 
Also which software you have installed (version) and are you familiar with complete upgrade procedure? it is explained in the instruction.
PhoneUI need the additional software to be installed on microSD card:
http://www.wince.hk/soft/UploadFile/2009-02/Application software in T card.rar


----------



## juto

Well well nice to read of other's with the n82 hello to all. If I Can Help Let Me Know.
I have the Lates firmware Installed and all software and acuple ce like CorePlayer 
with youtube.


----------



## saty.martin

nice information 

It's Great


----------



## The_dj

hello friends
need help........ with n82 htc startup logo..
the links is wrong...

i need last fiirmware ! please !


----------



## jovanovb

N82 Forum (www.wince.hk) address of the temporary change notification

Dear N82 users:

N82 Forum is currently room where the server maintenance adjustments, the Forum will be temporarily unable to original address www.wince.hk landing. Now you can temporarily use alternate address bbs.wince.hk or enter into the Forum Home highest priority. For everyone to please understand the inconvenience!

That is a Google translation from the site since February 2010. No further updates, seems that planned support of two years has expired. There were some rumors that a completely new software is on the way, but also that can be fake...


----------



## Kaits

Cant download or access web site wince.com from the pacific, Is there anyway to access the updates for N82? thanks in advance


----------



## Kaits

Hello there Anyone, just want anyone's help regarding this N82, if anyone have any latest firmware that he/she can send me or upload where i can access it from the pacific cos i currently can't access the download support site(www.wince.hk or bbs.wince.hk) from here..Thanks


----------



## juto

all you need is here Top crown technology limited - Services


----------



## Kaits

juto said:


> all you need is here Top crown technology limited - Services


Can access this site but can't access download site , when try to to download, it cant find server..


----------



## Go The Power

Kaits please start your own thread, with all your problems details.

Thanks.

Thread closed.


----------

